# MotoGP 2016



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Just went on Sunday this year. Working on getting the shutter speed slower again. Keeper ratio has gone to the floor but I like what I see in the good ones. I'm sure the keeper rate will go up as I get more practice.





































The rest are at www.pbase.com/griz11/motogp2016

Griz


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

You're getting down to it! The sense of movement adds excitement. Getting the cycles sharp is difficult, but you're doing it! Keep up the good work.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

They look great Griz. Nice work.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Great shots


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Picked up the Nik Tools and used them on a couple of shots.



















Pretty nice tools I especially like the sharpening tools.

Griz


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I enjoy going every year. I took some pics myself but I doubt they'll look as good as your. LOL


----------



## Fritzcoinc (Dec 23, 2008)

*46 crash*

Got any photos of Rossi's crash?


----------



## Fritzcoinc (Dec 23, 2008)

*Sony RX100*

About the best I could do. Marc on his Victory lap. What a guy, he has won EVERY GP race at COTA.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

griz said:


> Just went on Sunday this year. Working on getting the shutter speed slower again. Keeper ratio has gone to the floor but I like what I see in the good ones. I'm sure the keeper rate will go up as I get more practice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work, Great sense of motion and good panning work also.
How about some details, camera, lens etc?


----------



## Fritzcoinc (Dec 23, 2008)

*Not even close to you guys, but......*

Here's some Texas Mile Photos I took with my good old Sony RX100. Comments welcome!!!


----------

